# Thunderbird 1 - Aoshima 1/350



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Here are some pics of my Aoshima 1/350 Thunderbird 1. The kit is very small (TB 1 is just a shade under 4 inches long), but I rather enjoyed building it. I added some weathering, but it didn't show up too well in the pictures. Still, it should look good on display with my TB 2 that I'll be working on soon!

Comments are welcome!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Ahh, I hope Aoshima repops that soon! I finally grabbed the 1/350 TB2 and brother, is that a different kit than I built way back in the late '60s!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pretty!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great job! Looks much bigger in the pics. Paint job is fantastic--love the paneling effect on the blue portion.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks guys! I wasn't quite sure what to do about the panels - I thought something would be better than nothing.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Should add I've been in a bit of "paralysis" mode when it comes to complicated builds, so I just wanted to get something built, even if it's not too ambitious!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Steve H said:


> Ahh, I hope Aoshima repops that soon! I finally grabbed the 1/350 TB2 and brother, is that a different kit than I built way back in the late '60s!


Aoshima has the larger one out now and its spot on so grab it up! You wont be disappointed, trust me. They also have the accurate MOLE out now as well (and the TB2 as mentioned) and an accurate TB3 coming next month!
And Dr Brad, very nice work on such a small subject. Must have been very difficult.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Hunch said:


> Aoshima has the larger one out now and its spot on so grab it up! You wont be disappointed, trust me. They also have the accurate MOLE out now as well (and the TB2 as mentioned) and an accurate TB3 coming next month!
> And Dr Brad, very nice work on such a small subject. Must have been very difficult.:thumbsup:


I do want to build that 1/144 Thunderbird 1 (and I would love Aoshima to make a 1/144 kit of TB2), but I love the idea of a diorama of TB 1 and 2 at a rescue site.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks Hunch - and I already have my Thunderbird 3 on order! Looking forward to it!


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Nice job Brad!

How did you accomplish the panel effect on the blue portion? It's looks great and to scale.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

wander1107 said:


> Nice job Brad!
> 
> How did you accomplish the panel effect on the blue portion? It's looks great and to scale.


Thanks! For the panel lines, I just put Tamiya masking tape in approximately the right places, drew faint lines in pencil, then added some weathering using chalks (or, actually those Tamiya weathering chalks).


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey, good news for Thunderbirds fans, looks like Aoshima has decided to re-pop a selection of their kits, so if you ever wanted a Fireflash or that giant (and rather toy-like) Thunderbird 2, grab them now!

Sadly, none of the 1/350 Thunderbird 1 kits have made the cut (so far),nor any of the 1/350 TB2 kits*. Maybe when Thunderbird 3 streets...

Hobbylink Japan has them. 

*both the 1/350 TB1 and TB2 have had multiple releases, sometimes with 'effect parts' of billowing 'smoke' from the landing rockets, or each in their bay with rather nice scenery parts, the TB2 version coming with several pods and various vehicles.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Steve H said:


> Hey, good news for Thunderbirds fans, looks like Aoshima has decided to re-pop a selection of their kits, so if you ever wanted a Fireflash or that giant (and rather toy-like) Thunderbird 2, grab them now!
> 
> Sadly, none of the 1/350 Thunderbird 1 kits have made the cut (so far),nor any of the 1/350 TB2 kits*. Maybe when Thunderbird 3 streets...
> 
> ...


In fact, my TB 1 was the one with the billowing smoke piece. I just didn't like it...


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks Brad for the info.

I loved building Thunderbird 1 in 1/144 scale. Painting it was a little different as it tried my patience.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Wow, that turned out very nicely!


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks Brad. I've been gun-shy about weathering it.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks Brad

I really appreciate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

You might want to try some subtle weathering - it would look great on your build....


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Steve H said:


> Hey, good news for Thunderbirds fans, looks like Aoshima has decided to re-pop a selection of their kits, so if you ever wanted a Fireflash or that giant (and rather toy-like) Thunderbird 2, grab them now!
> 
> Sadly, none of the 1/350 Thunderbird 1 kits have made the cut (so far),nor any of the 1/350 TB2 kits*. Maybe when Thunderbird 3 streets...
> 
> ...


Really? The TB2 looks pretty good to me. They seem to have got the French curves down fairly well. What didn't you like about it? The size (my only complaint)?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Hunch said:


> Really? The TB2 looks pretty good to me. They seem to have got the French curves down fairly well. What didn't you like about it? The size (my only complaint)?


I don't have one yet, so I can only talk of what I have seen, looking at the work of others. Sorry. 

Now, some have complained that all the Aoshima (nee Imai) Thunderbird kits are crap of varying levels, none of them are 'right' and I can't really be the judge of that as I'm terrible with math, all I can go by is "does it look enough like what I see on TV" and yes, they do meet that criteria to my eye. The 1/350 Thunderbird 2 is a distinct revelation to me because it seems a VASTLY different kit from what I built back in the '60s. Going by a recent Japanese book I picked up there has been a constant evolution of these kits, bringing them further and further from their origins as 'play models'- essentially toys one would build. 

Saying that, the 'Big Scale' Thunderbird 2 seems to be much closer to its play model roots. The shapes seem to be there, but if the pics I've seen are right, you're going to have to completely re-work the bottom of the Pod and there's zero detail on the 'inside faces' of the pod...ur...carrying part of TB2. The big hole the pod sits in. 

Hey, this page has the complete instructions and 'what you get' pictures. Maybe it'll do a better job. 

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10212830

I think someone with some skill could turn this into a remarkable model. 

Does that help?

And I may well be a complete ass as I think maybe you were asking me about the 1/350 Thunderbird 2. Expanding on above, it looks good to me as well. It's a MUCH better kit than it started out as back in the '60s. They've refined the curve of the nose (the 'killer whale' aspect, as I fumble with ways to describe things), they've completely changed the assembly steps, there's even a somewhat crude cockpit interior! 

I like the 1/350 TB2.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Well done on the work you did on both 1/350 scale and the 1/144 scales
Thunderbird 1 that you built,well done !!:thumbsup:


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

very nice builds on both TB1s...! what did each of you use for your base silver color? They both look great, and that's the toughest part of painting TB1 to me. best, K


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

The base color on mine was Tamiya gun metal spray. Had some in a can to use up.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks Nektu

I used Vallejo Grey Base and Natural Steel.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Steve H said:


> I don't have one yet, so I can only talk of what I have seen, looking at the work of others. Sorry.
> 
> Now, some have complained that all the Aoshima (nee Imai) Thunderbird kits are crap of varying levels, none of them are 'right' and I can't really be the judge of that as I'm terrible with math, all I can go by is "does it look enough like what I see on TV" and yes, they do meet that criteria to my eye. The 1/350 Thunderbird 2 is a distinct revelation to me because it seems a VASTLY different kit from what I built back in the '60s. Going by a recent Japanese book I picked up there has been a constant evolution of these kits, bringing them further and further from their origins as 'play models'- essentially toys one would build.
> 
> ...


Sorry it took so long to get back to you,
Yes, I'm referring to the smaller , newer kit that is pretty much spot on. The big one is just a mess.
I just picked up the new TB3 which is small but very accurate.


----------

